# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du khách Nhật Bản vào Việt Nam tăng trở lại

## thietht

Sau ảnh hưởng của động đất, sóng thần, lượng khách từ Nhật Bản sang Việt Nam du lịch đã giảm mạnh. Tuy nhiên, từ tháng 7-2011, doanh nghiệp du lịch hai nước đã bắt đầu mở tour với nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi nhằm đón khách trở lại.


Công ty Du lịch APEX chuyên về thị trường khách Nhật Bản cho biết, khách Nhật Bản vào TPHCM đang tăng dần lên, hiện nay lượng khách đăng ký đi tour trong tháng 8 tới đã tăng cao. Đối với những tour đăng ký, tạm hoãn trước đây, đối tác ở Nhật Bản đã lên lịch đưa khách du lịch Việt Nam trong đợt này. Mở cửa trở lại sau thảm họa, ngành du lịch Nhật Bản cũng tung ra nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn để thu hút khách đến Nhật Bản.

Theo Fiditour, giá tour trọn gói (7 ngày) từ TPHCM – Nhật Bản hiện giảm khoảng 8 triệu đồng/tour so với trước đây. Nhật Bản là một trong những thị trường khách quốc tế quan trọng của du lịch Việt Nam. Dù lượng khách từ Nhật Bản đến du lịch VN có giảm nhưng trong 6 tháng đầu năm 2011, thị trường khách Nhật Bản vẫn tăng trưởng 11%; riêng tại TPHCM tăng trưởng khách Nhật Bản đạt 19% .

----------


## showluo

Việt Nam ngày càng hút khách
mong là tiếp tục đà tăng như này

----------

